# Cleaning coop



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it alright to put white lime on floor after you clean it?? It stinks in there..


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not sure about lime. Might be too harsh. 

I use sweet PDZ. It works, is safe, and is not terribly expensive. I like that it becomes a great fertilizer after its been composted with the poo.


----------

